# P238 magazine release



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

When I grip my P238 normally my thumb hits the mag release and causes the mag to drop slightly, resulting in a jam. I can change my grip...but if I do I'll never be able to trust it as a defensive pistol (it's not the only gun I use and I can't see me remembering to change my grip for a specific gun). Has anyone else had this problem? Thinking maybe a extended mag or after market grips might help. Any thoughts?


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I had a similar problem with my Glock 42. I eventually called Glock and the guy I talked to said that most failures were caused by not keeping your hand as high as possible on the back of the grip. The next time I shot it I paid very close attention to my grip and kept my hand high up on the back of the grip as recommended. I had no failures that day. Not sure this would apply to a Sig but just mention it in case it might help.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You could try swapping the mag release to the other side, would take it out from under your thumb and place it pretty much in the gap b/n trigger and middle fingers and out of the way. Grip would be the same but mag swaps would be different.....


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys, magazine drops are a known problem with the P238 as well as the P938 pistols.

I'm told Sig will send you a stronger mag release spring if you are having a mag drop problem. Some report that the new spring will fix it, some say not.
The problem seems to be much more prevalent when using the extended magazine. (Or maybe only with the extended mag). ?

A guy at the range had his P238 mag drop when he was shooting off sandbags but never when standing. 
We both thought he must be hitting the release button so I watched while he shot off the bench.
He never touched the button, they dropped about half the time. (Using 3 different extended mags).

May be something to do with the 'type' of pressure applyed to the bottom of that extended mag? ... But that's just a guess.




Sam


----------



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just a shout out to Sig customer service. I called about the mag drop problem. They immediately described it as a "known issue". Sent me a mailing label. Returned it in three weeks noting that they had replaced release spring, polished feed ramp and chamber. Excellent!


----------

